# Tree Rat



## myingling (Sep 13, 2015)

few squirrel bark calls I did up ,,, I like to use these down close to the hip and wrap lanyard around wrist and just drop call hangs then hands free for shot 
left cross cut olive and rest colored laminate wood

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2015)

AS always Nice calls.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 13, 2015)

Really Cool!


----------



## Steve S (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice calls. Where are you buying your bellows and reeds. THO has been out of them for a very long time and I haven't found a source for the supplies?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## myingling (Oct 10, 2015)

Steve S said:


> Nice calls. Where are you buying your bellows and reeds. THO has been out of them for a very long time and I haven't found a source for the supplies?
> Thanks
> Steve




get mine from tho also when he got them I just make sure I buy enough to last ,,, the reeds can be picked up few different places


----------



## Steve S (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, hopefully he'll have some in soon.
Steve


----------

